# GoldStock 2011 Group Picture Available



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting this! I was standing on the sidelines in the shade and from the ground, it sure looked like more people out by the flagpole! A great photo!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I'll check the other images I shot and see if I can find you.


----------

